# Nice buck looks to be dying live on the crush cam.



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lee and Tiffany’s 24/7 live feed in Iowa. Appears to be a nice buck dying in front of the camera. It’s pretty sad. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well maybe he is okay. He was laying for about two hours. Looked like he could barely move his head. He stood up right after I made this post and started eating. I sure hope he is okay. I don’t see any wounds or blood on him when he turned to go towards the feeder. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe he is just the king of the castle with all the doe around. I sure hope he is okay! He’s a beautiful buck!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like it's just difficult to hold those antlers up


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just turned it on and he was up and eating but looked bad hunched up them he stepped a way pawed ground front and back feet and lay down. He is hurting hate to see that.Going back to look again


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Sure does have nice antlers guess I have to stay up late to keep checking on him and hope for besr


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Unfortunately there is definitely something wrong with him. He is panting really bad. Can hardly keep his tongue in his mouth. You can tell he is really weak. I hope someone puts a stop to the suffering. He spent a few hours laying there and couldn’t lift his face off the dirt before he stood up to eat. Now he is laying back down and having a hard time. I hate to see this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a hard rut would be my guess. The big fellows done in.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

He just had a friend show up. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you read the chat some one mention part of his jaw was missing. I don’t see it from any view I’ve seen. But I hope not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Make that a threesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnhunter247 said:


> If you read the chat some one mention part of his jaw was missing. I don’t see it from any view I’ve seen. But I hope not.


I don't see it in the pictures posted here. But I didn't see a video.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam getting tired but got to keep checking


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

retired dundo said:


> Iam getting tired but got to keep checking


Nothing like late night live deer porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Something is wrong with that deer


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I think he’s dead. Not looking good.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Is this the baiting network?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

John, when did you become such a Crush fan? Lee ask you to buy a tag for him or something? LOL.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Nothing like late night live deer porn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife says I’m always looking at Horn Porn when she comes home. She catches me e v e r y damn time!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Does anyone else find the internet deer eating out of a feed trough business pretty sad?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

That's one of those great Managment tools we should adopt here.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

When's the funeral? You all going to it to pay respects?


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like his nose is gone


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Sad thing is lee and tiff prolly consider that a cull buck or not old enough yet. “ must be 7.5 yrd old!”


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

He is still there. I hope lee does something about it today or has the dnr come out and take care of him. I does look like his nose is gone now that it’s daylight. It’s really sad. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

ART said:


> When's the funeral? You all going to it to pay respects?


Hey Art...quick! There's a kid on your lawn that needs screamed at! Get em!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

8am he up and eating


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

9.20 still eating definitely missing part of nose


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Maybe we should start a GoFundMe. Anyone have a nose to donate?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

He’s gone watch him walk straight back into brush Real hard time walking now can’t see think he payed do


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Hit wrong button think he layer down.Well back to lfts


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely it’s nose and portion of muzzle is gone. 

I wonder if they have Deer Crack powder in the hopper. It happened to Michael Jackson, why not a deer?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone have a link the camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.carbontv.com/cams/live-the-crush-with-lee-and-tiffany-deer-cam/


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Infection causing him to be very ill? The fact that he is eating makes me think he might be doing better than it appears.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Makes me wonder what type of advertising money a guy can make off of a live feed like that? They will probably keep that deer around as long as possible.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Must be the lee and tiffany enterprise just figured out a new way to squeeze a few more bucks out of you all......noseless deer is a new advertising venture...


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

That’s a bummer. Hate to see that


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Buck is gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Buck is gone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Unless he passes I’m sure he will be back. I’m hoping some one alerted the Lakosky’s and some one is putting him down so he can stop suffering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> I believe you can bait but can't hunt over it or any trail leading to it. I remember Bill Winke talking about how careful he had to be using corn for his cameras.


This true in Iowa. Your allowed to feed but not hunt over it. It’s a rule I hate. Not because of the feeding but because it leaves the option of writing a violation by a c.o. up to his discretion. Too much gray area and no law should be left to personal discretion. Should be black and white. I also agree with ken and trophy specialist. That deer should be put down ASAP and the Lakosky’s should see to it that it happens ASAP. If I was in Iowa right now I think I would sneak in there and take care of business. Then suffer the consequences later. I know it’s probably not a popular opinion but I love these animals and suffering the consequences is better then watching an animal suffer. Sometimes better to ask for forgiveness then ask for permission. I think the dnr would go in and put that deer down for them too if asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

johnhunter247 said:


> This true in Iowa. Your allowed to feed but not hunt over it. It’s a rule I hate. Not because of the feeding but because it leaves the option of writing a violation by a c.o. up to his discretion. Too much gray area and no law should be left to personal discretion. Should be black and white. I also agree with ken and trophy specialist. That deer should be put down ASAP and the Lakosky’s should see to it that it happens ASAP. If I was in Iowa right now I think I would sneak in there and take care of business. Then suffer the consequences later. I know it’s probably not a popular opinion but I love these animals and suffering the consequences is better then watching an animal suffer. Sometimes better to ask for forgiveness then ask for permission. I think the dnr would go in and put that deer down for them too if asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100percent with you and want to thank you for your posts during last three months


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> This true in Iowa. Your allowed to feed but not hunt over it. It’s a rule I hate. Not because of the feeding but because it leaves the option of writing a violation by a c.o. up to his discretion. Too much gray area and no law should be left to personal discretion. Should be black and white. I also agree with ken and trophy specialist. That deer should be put down ASAP and the Lakosky’s should see to it that it happens ASAP. If I was in Iowa right now I think I would sneak in there and take care of business. Then suffer the consequences later. I know it’s probably not a popular opinion but I love these animals and suffering the consequences is better then watching an animal suffer. Sometimes better to ask for forgiveness then ask for permission. I think the dnr would go in and put that deer down for them too if asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m with you.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

If only we could get the bucks name...we could just call him over and give him a friendly lethal injection. Done deal.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just contacted Tiffany on Facebook hoping to get her and lee to do something about the deer. See if I get a response and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Why don't the lakoskys take him out? Surely they have seen whats going on. Seems like the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Has anyone thought of contacting the dnr in Iowa and just suggesting watching the cam and letting them figure it out? I’m sure dnr there would do something even contact owners. Nature will take its course it’s rough but it’s life.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sure their social media is picking it up. I doubt they watch the live stream all the time. Its just an advertising/marketing tool.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Considering their job is hunting, they could be out of town hunting. They could be on vacation somewhere.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Why don't the lakoskys take him out? Surely they have seen whats going on. Seems like the responsible thing to do.


Not 200 inches yet


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Why don't the lakoskys take him out? Surely they have seen whats going on. Seems like the responsible thing to do.


No tags left?


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I can't believe they are allowed to bait that heavily to begin with out there. Somebody needs to take that deer out, pathetic to keep broadcasting this.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok ok. Can they BAIT or can they FEED?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I am thinking BIG cat


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Not because of the feeding but because it leaves the option of writing a violation by a c.o. up to his discretion.


I remember when Winke was talking about baiting for his trailcams, he said that he contacted his CO to make sure he was doing everything legally.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Why don't the lakoskys take him out? Surely they have seen whats going on. Seems like the responsible thing to do.


Because people across the nation are glued to their live feed watching it. Traffic on your channel equals advertising dollars.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> Because people across the nation are glued to their live feed watching it. Traffic on your channel equals advertising dollars.


I highly doubt they are purposely letting that animal suffer to make an extra buck. Some times some of you really need to think about what your saying before you type it on the internet. I mean really.... They have no control what walks in front of that camera. No high fences anywhere. They are doing the wildlife in the area a huge favor keeping food out for them year round. Give me a break with the nonsense. It sounds like jealousy. This is America you and everyone else have the opportunity to make a name for yourself in the hunting industry if you wanted too. They are successful. So what! They earned it! I don’t think anyone handed them anything. I’m sure they had plenty of ups and downs along the way. But they definitely aren’t purposely letting animals suffer. Your assumption is completely ridiculous...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> I highly doubt they are purposely letting that animal suffer to make an extra buck. Some times some of you really need to think about what your saying before you type it on the internet. I mean really....


I could remove a comment about trespassing and poaching him if you want.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> I remember when Winke was talking about baiting for his trailcams, he said that he contacted his CO to make sure he was doing everything legally.


I don’t blame him for doing that because there is way too much gray area in that law. It’s the discretion of the officer. There should be an exact minimum yardage away from the feed you must be or make it legal or ban it during hunting season. No way should it being considered a violation at the discretion of a person. Their is too much that could play into the officers decision and it shouldn’t be his choice to decide. The hunter shouldn’t have to decide either what’s a safe distance away and take the chance. The hunter should know an exact distance away he has to be and know he isn’t breaking the law. My buddy that hunts the adjoining farm knows the main trails off his place heading towards that feeder. Your talking several hundred yards. Is he breaking the law hunting a trail heading towards the neighbors feeder? It’s ridiculous and it’s up to the discretion of the officer if it comes into question. You see my point? Laws with gray areas need to be addressed and made black and white. That would be too easy right? It’s government we’re talking about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> I could remove a comment about trespassing and poaching him if you want.


What’s your point? You don’t think in this situation that some laws were meant to be broken? I know of several instances in life when a law was meant to be broken and it would have been right to do it. Did you read the part where I said I would happily accept the consequences of the action to take care of this poor animal? Because I absolutely would with out hesitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

A pack of coyotes would take it quick. Surprised they don't set up ambush points on the trails coming to the feeder. But maybe that area isn't overrun with yotes.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Blurry photos and the assumption that the deer is injured may not be the case.Deer photo in post #2 looks to be somewhat normal.That deer is able to eat,stand and walk.if it suffers from a life ending wound would it be able to do that? Most deer when mortally wounded only want to hide ...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> Unfortunately there is definitely something wrong with him. He is panting really bad. Can hardly keep his tongue in his mouth. You can tell he is really weak. I hope someone puts a stop to the suffering. He spent a few hours laying there and couldn’t lift his face off the dirt before he stood up to eat. Now he is laying back down and having a hard time. I hate to see this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now they just gotta drag him off to a food plot somewhere for the hero setup shot and writeup some awesome sounding story about chasing him the last 5 years and pretend they actually hunt


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Now they just gotta drag him off to a food plot somewhere for the hero setup shot and writeup some awesome sounding story about chasing him the last 5 years and pretend they actually hunt


Thats about it too lol


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

All the negative comments serve no purpose. Please, as fellow sportsman, just comment on the topic. Your opinionated negativity only bring diversity among our own.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Trap Star said:


> All the negative comments serve no purpose. Please, as fellow sportsman, just comment on the topic. Your opinionated negativity only bring diversity among our own.


I’ve said many times lately on these threads, that we hunters have more in common than what divides us. In general, I think we ought to support one another in the LAWFUL pursuit of game, independent of weapon, camo, tree stand, etc. of choice. 

I understand the emotion people feel for a suffering animal—ever put down a dog you love or read old yeller? However, I value rule-of-law and would not step outside the bounds of legality to put an animal down. 

Nature is cruel, and it’s only because of a live stream that any of us are aware of this deer. Lives free—gonna die free.


----------



## Lakreye (Jun 25, 2019)

I've watched a few of their shows this year. It seems that they take off some corn, in front of their box blinds. But don't actually harvest the corn, just shoot it on the ground. Which I'm sure is perfectly legal, an effective. I wish the farmers around me would do the same.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> I highly doubt they are purposely letting that animal suffer to make an extra buck. Some times some of you really need to think about what your saying before you type it on the internet. I mean really.... They have no control what walks in front of that camera. No high fences anywhere. They are doing the wildlife in the area a huge favor keeping food out for them year round. Give me a break with the nonsense. It sounds like jealousy. This is America you and everyone else have the opportunity to make a name for yourself in the hunting industry if you wanted too. They are successful. So what! They earned it! I don’t think anyone handed them anything. I’m sure they had plenty of ups and downs along the way. But they definitely aren’t purposely letting animals suffer. Your assumption is completely ridiculous...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am jealous but not what you think i am jealous about. I dont think you have a clue as to why they are livestreaming a feeding station. Not to mention a giant advertisment of their brand on the feeder. Do you really think they invest in cameras to put on this frader and stream it to the world to watch out of the goodness of their heart? I have never watched their show and have only heard of their names through mention on this forum. If you feel they are such great stewards of this show then tell me why you think they havent either taken down the livestram or dealt with the animal?

There is a feeder in maine that someone posted on here from youtube called deer food pantry. They live stream a similar feeder that people are glued to from all over. It has 23k subscribers. The guy has a go fund me page where he says he spends 7k a year in feed. People have given him over 5k this winter. I looked up his youtube figures on social blade. His numbers are pretty incredible. Social blade says he could be making as much as 129k a year from youtube. 

Yeah i am jealous. Jealous i didnt think of this brilliant idea. I found one of the top livestreamers in the world. It is a waterfall with piano music playing 24/7. Businesses everywhere subscribe to it to play in their offices. He has 7 million subscribers. Incredible.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is deer pantry livestream figures from social blade.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

12,30am he was back.lays his head in feeder when eating but looked better when he walked off


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> I could live with that if it meant saving an animal from suffering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All animals die a horrible death in nature...either being eaten, starving or freezing to death.....none are spared by an easy death.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Trap Star said:


> All the negative comments serve no purpose. Please, as fellow sportsman, just comment on the topic. Your opinionated negativity only bring diversity among our own.


Huh? Mind splainen that one?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

ART said:


> All animals die a horrible death in nature...either being eaten, starving or freezing to death.....none are spared by an easy death.


I agree 100%. But if we know an animal is suffering I would never sit back and do nothing. Doesn’t matter what type of animal. I wouldn’t let my pet die a slow horrible death and I wouldn’t let a wild animal either. That poor guy is back and doesn’t look to be doing too good. The way he is moving around you can tell he is hurting pretty bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> I am jealous but not what you think i am jealous about. I dont think you have a clue as to why they are livestreaming a feeding station. Not to mention a giant advertisment of their brand on the feeder. Do you really think they invest in cameras to put on this frader and stream it to the world to watch out of the goodness of their heart? I have never watched their show and have only heard of their names through mention on this forum. If you feel they are such great stewards of this show then tell me why you think they havent either taken down the livestram or dealt with the animal?
> 
> There is a feeder in maine that someone posted on here from youtube called deer food pantry. They live stream a similar feeder that people are glued to from all over. It has 23k subscribers. The guy has a go fund me page where he says he spends 7k a year in feed. People have given him over 5k this winter. I looked up his youtube figures on social blade. His numbers are pretty incredible. Social blade says he could be making as much as 129k a year from youtube.
> 
> Yeah i am jealous. Jealous i didnt think of this brilliant idea. I found one of the top livestreamers in the world. It is a waterfall with piano music playing 24/7. Businesses everywhere subscribe to it to play in their offices. He has 7 million subscribers. Incredible.


Seems crazy doesn’t it? Just for playing music and showing a waterfall. The guy that did it obviously has a good idea. Live streaming isn’t difficult this day in age. Just need to come up with something people want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

ART said:


> All animals die a horrible death in nature...either being eaten, starving or freezing to death.....*none are spared by an easy death*.


Not true. I gave four of them an easy death this season. Never knew what hit them.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> Not true. I gave four of them an easy death this season. Never knew what hit them.


True, but shooting them isn't exactly natural..lead doesn't jump out of the ground and tear their lungs apart. Mans intervention in nature may be the only merciful death...cars and bullets.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

This old mature buck looks just like him. Walking slow and stiff to the feed bunk the last couple days. Then back to lay down.

I'm going to try to get outside today!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

CWD, EHD, and many other disease are a slow death to the whitetail . Is this deer spreading prions on the farm ? John, is your mission like the DNR ? irradicate the heard so no other deer suffer this slow , agonizing death ? Visit a VA hospital or a life ending health facility and see how cruel life ending can be for gods sake. Your trespassing and poaching statements are ridiculous. Are you the new Dr Kevorkian of DEER !LOL


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

*"Are you the new Dr Kevorkian of DEER"*

Good one, it would be great as your footnote!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

He, too, had a great case in court for pain and suffering . What did the judge give him , 10 plus years or so, I believe.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Chessieman said:


> *"Are you the new Dr Kevorkian of DEER"*
> 
> Good one, it would be great as your footnote!


Certainly at the top of the list for 2021 quotes so far.


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

Chessieman said:


> *"Are you the new Dr Kevorkian of DEER"*
> 
> Good one, it would be great as your footnote!


It's *D*r *D*eervorkian to you.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

ART said:


> All animals die a horrible death in nature...either being eaten, starving or freezing to death.....none are spared by an easy death.


Hmm...how about those hit by lightning ? Zap dead


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

johnhunter247 said:


> I agree 100%. But if we know an animal is suffering I would never sit back and do nothing. Doesn’t matter what type of animal. I wouldn’t let my pet die a slow horrible death and I wouldn’t let a wild animal either. That poor guy is back and doesn’t look to be doing too good. The way he is moving around you can tell he is hurting pretty bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sitting at home or are you there yet?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

on a call said:


> Hmm...how about those hit by lightning ? Zap dead


I may have a better chance of hitting the lottery than finding one of those...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

kisherfisher said:


> CWD, EHD, and many other disease are a slow death to the whitetail . Is this deer spreading prions on the farm ? John, is your mission like the DNR ? irradicate the heard so no other deer suffer this slow , agonizing death ? Visit a VA hospital or a life ending health facility and see how cruel life ending can be for gods sake. Your trespassing and poaching statements are ridiculous. Are you the new Dr Kevorkian of DEER !LOL


First of all I have the highest respect for the whitetail deer. I passionately love these animals above all other. Nothing worse then watching them suffer. The main reason I won’t take a shot unless it’s ideal and hope they die as quickly and humanely as possible. Wounding an animal and letting them suffer is a horrible feeling I think most of us have felt one time or another. I respect and hold these animals in the highest regard and would gladly take the title if it saved that animal from any more grief. Or any other animal for that matter. Thankfully your statement is just an opinion. We all got them. IMO putting a suffering animal out of his misery if it’s with in your power to do so is an obligation(Again IMO). I understand we can’t save them all. I understand that Mother Nature can be cruel. But I do think that in the situation where you know an animal is suffering and dying a slow death the ethical thing to do is put him down. Again that’s just my opinion. Call it anything you want as I really don’t care. But IMO it’s the right thing to do. I feel really bad for that particular animal right now and if I was there I probably would have knocked on the door of the house Tiffany’s mom used to live in the first night I saw that deer suffering and see if anyone was there and tell them the situation. Then I would handle it myself if they didn’t or if they didn’t answer the door. I’m glad you shared your opinion about it being ridiculous. I’m glad you feel that way. Still doesn’t change my stance and I’m sure I’m not the only one that feels that way. Even if I was I’m okay with standing out from the crowd. This thread is about a wounded animal. It’s not about the Lakosky’s, products, me, you or anyone else. Just the poor buck that is suffering. There is no reason for this to turn into bickering back and forth. That’s completely ridiculous(again IMO). I think it would be incredible if this buck healed up and was okay. With what I’ve see the last few days with this deer I doubt that’s going to happen and it doesn’t sit well watching him suffer. I think those of you that want to bicker over a wounded deer and bicker like children maybe start another thread. Doesn’t the bickering get old for you guys? Heaven forbid someone have an opinion I don’t like. Let’s go on the internet and act like bullies on the elementary school playground. C’mon guys... Lighten up... It’s just a thread on a hunting forum (great hunting forum) about a wounded deer. It’s not just this thread. Let’s keep MSF a great hunting forum and stop the constant bickering that I see in most threads. We can all have our opinions on topics with out the bickering. Seriously guys let’s keep this forum great. Let’s start 2021 losing the negativity when we post. There is just no reason for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Myself, I don't correlate hunting licenses with animals that need put down, & would put it down without a second thought. SSS ...


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Do any of you guys realize humans are a part of mother nature?


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah no 


ART said:


> I may have a better chance of hitting the lottery than finding one of those...


yeah no doubt...


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> IMO putting a suffering animal out of his misery if it’s with in your power to do so is an obligation(Again IMO). I understand we can’t save them all. I understand that Mother Nature can be cruel. But I do think that in the situation where you know an animal is suffering and dying a slow death the ethical thing to do is put him down.


Game warden would probably think differently...
You would give up your hunting rights for several years and live with a conviction for that?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> First of all I have the highest respect for the whitetail deer. I passionately love these animals above all other.


It's just a deer..not a freakin human being.....You have some horribly misplaced values....


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Who fills the hopper, and how often? Chances are he is less than 50 yards from that feed at all times (unless there is no water source). So, they probably have bumped him out of there at least once. 
With the middle of winter setting in, he probably won't be living long. He may drop antlers first though, because of the injuries.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

He was just back at the feeder. Still kickin.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

ART said:


> Game warden would probably think differently...
> You would give up your hunting rights for several years and live with a conviction for that?


Honestly who cares what the gave warden might think? When is the last time you seen someone commit a game violation and get the book thrown at them? I’ve seen a lot less then what your talking about for a lot worse. I’m certain enough in a situation like this to take my chances with a good lawyer with the proof before us that this animal was suffering. There is also a big difference with a guy trying to poach animals and hide it and a guy putting down a suffering animal and coming forward as soon as he does it with lots of video evidence. No judge on the planet wouldn’t show compassion under the circumstances. I’m pretty certain a prosecutor has better things to do and the plea deal would be minimal at best and most likely a joke. So you betcha! I said it before and I stand by the fact that sometimes forgiveness is better than permission. Obviously depends on the circumstances. But this is the last of defending where I stand on my opinions about that topic. Let’s get back to the deer. He seems to be still hobbling along. My guess is he will slowly suffer until infection sets in around his nose area. Who knows what might happen from there. I truly hope the farm manager does something about it. I think he comes to fill that feeder every few months. I’ve seen him fill it before. But the feeder they have now holds way more food then the old one. So maybe longer between fill ups. He uses a gravity wagon with an auger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

FYI, I have a really good friend that lives close to there and he has contacted the game warden. From what I understand there have been many calls. So I guess we will see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

It's being discussed on their message board. They haven't made any mention as to what injured this buck.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

johnhunter247 said:


> FYI, I have a really good friend that lives close to there and he has contacted the game warden. From what I understand there have been many calls. So I guess we will see what happens.
> Looks like they turn cam off can’t get it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like they shut the cam down can’t get it


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

retired dundo said:


> Looks like they shut the cam down can’t get it


Hopefully it’s because they are trying to put that buck down. I can’t get the feed now either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Repeat after me....it's just a deer..it isn't a human......there are millions in this country...


----------



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> I could live with that if it meant saving an animal from suffering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shheeshh.... you are a snuss arent you... wow

Take your skirt of too pansy or change the channel..


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Goinpostal83 said:


> Just saying how many days was this up. Not a good look for deer hunters and I guarentee 100% they knew about it. It should have been taken care of or taken down sooner. Look how many views this has on a small state website. What would or did it do on a national level.


Yeah. Non-hunters have no idea that this place is not hunted.


----------



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

Goinpostal83 said:


> Just saying how many days was this up. Not a good look for deer hunters and I guarentee 100% they knew about it. It should have been taken care of or taken down sooner. Look how many views this has on a small state website. What would or did it do on a national level.



Seriously... lol.. bro find something else to waste your time on...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Goinpostal83 said:


> Just saying how many days was this up. Not a good look for deer hunters and I guarentee 100% they knew about it. It should have been taken care of or taken down sooner. Look how many views this has on a small state website. What would or did it do on a national level.


It was up for two days with the buck injured. Now the camera feed has been down for two days. Hopefully it’s because they are after the deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

After reading this thread social distancing never sounded so good.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

broadhead100 said:


> Shheeshh.... you are a snuss arent you... wow
> 
> Take your skirt of too pansy or change the channel..


Really? You my friend are a class act. Your statements I’ve seen so far are everything msf shouldn’t be about in a nutshell. Might be better off not posting anything. Ever...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Hey mods can we just lock this thread and be done with this one? Debates of Ethics, morality, who knew what when and who stands to profit never come off well for us outdoor folks. I'm not afraid of the truth or the realities but debating it amongst ourselves is tiresome and unflattering.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> I'm still stuck on how well he seems to be eating. When a pet is feeling terrible or is about to die, they most times refuse to eat or drink. Maybe he is badly injured but I'm not so sure he is mortally wounded.


I have been thinkingnthe same thing. He is eating whatever is in the feeder quite easily. Not sure if whatever they are feeding is easy to choke down without chewing much? Made me wonder if next sprong when he has to browse if he will adapt ir have issues?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ranger Ray said:


> Once shot a buck that had it's lower jaw half gone. His tongue was left just to hang. It was at least a year old wound, maybe more. He was healthy when shot. We were amazed he was able to eat. Not sure how, but he obviously figured a way.


I saw one a neighbor shot that was through the upper snout. Loonled like a hole from a slug. That wound was a few weeks old.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been reading though this thread the last few days and it's obvious how it got side tracked. First off, wrong is wrong. When people start saying they'd break the law (i.e.) OP, people get offended and rightfully so. I thinks it's time to lock it up also. To much pot stirring going on here.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That is one of those 3 s things.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Toughen up Nancy.... Life isn't always fair.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> It was up for two days with the buck injured. Now the camera feed has been down for two days. Hopefully it’s because they are after the deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once the editing for the hunt scene is done they will put it back up...probably


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> I have been thinkingnthe same thing. He is eating whatever is in the feeder quite easily. Not sure if whatever they are feeding is easy to choke down without chewing much? Made me wonder if next sprong when he has to browse if he will adapt ir have issues?


Oh man don’t say that...if “they” heard that they would know their crippled buck marketing plan is working. OR! you secretly work for The Crush and that was a shameless product plug. Smooth.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope when the camera feed comes back up we don’t see the injured buck anymore. Because hopefully the camera feed is down because they are taking care of the buck. I know the dnr is involved now. Or at least called and told what’s going on. I reached out to Tiffany on Facebook and got no response but with in a couple hours of me contacting her the camera feed was down. Maybe a coincidence and maybe not. But hopefully they are putting that poor guy out of his misery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

A sick or dying animal will not drink much and sure as **** won’t be eating unless it is on the mend. Obvious here some have never worked with livestock or doctored any of your own animals. That’s how you know they are recovering. If your dog got a section of its nose bit of in a fight would you put it down?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> I would love nothing more than to see him getting along good next year.


And if it did survive, and by some miracle you just happened to be hunting that property...you would kill it in a heartbeat...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

ART said:


> And if it did survive, and by some miracle you just happened to be hunting that property...you would kill it in a heartbeat...


I’m not sure what your deal is but would you pass that deer? He is seven years old and a beautiful buck. He meets the requirements I look for in a deer I want to harvest. The last I checked I was a deer hunter. But I would appreciate the opportunity to hunt him, not take it for granted and if a clean ethical shot didn’t present itself he would live to see another day. That much I can promise you. It’s a privilege to even hunt on a property that has a deer of that caliber roaming on it. I’m pretty sure I’ve mentioned it already but this thread has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with a wounded animal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

"I’m pretty sure I’ve mentioned it already but this thread has absolutely nothing to do with hunting. It has to do with a wounded animal. ".
That's the problem. You keep mentioning it over and over and over. We get it already


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> A sick or dying animal will not drink much and sure as **** won’t be eating unless it is on the mend. Obvious here some have never worked with livestock or doctored any of your own animals. That’s how you know they are recovering. If your dog got a section of its nose bit of in a fight would you put it down?


Normally I would agree with you. But have you seen the live video of the condition this buck is in? If I had a dog get his nose bit off he would get antibiotics and medical treatment to recover. This deer isn’t so lucky. Do you work with livestock? What’s the best case scenario for a deer with something broken in his back, bum leg and getting his nose ripped off, having a hard time controlling his tongue and not having medical treatment to stop infection? I’m guessing the infection will slowly set in and work it’s way towards his head. I can’t imagine that’s going to be good for the deer. How long does it normally take for infection to set in on wildlife in the wild? I personally think the infection is the biggest concern. He can eat but he is having a hell of a time getting there. When he moves he arcs his back like a half circle and hops because he can’t bend one of his legs. It was tough to watch. I’m surprised coyotes didn’t get after him. Right now he would be an easy target abd there is lots of coyotes around that area. I know of a few guys that left deer over night in that area and they find them the next morning half eaten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

